# Question on rat weight



## curlycue (May 22, 2007)

In order to tell what a rat weighs do you have to take them to a vet? Or is their a scale that can be used? So far my babies are doing great. Knock on wood. The one that I thought delivered wasn't the one that deliver and for the most part she leaves the babies/mum alone. Except for when the mum takes a drink or a small break than they watch the nest.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I weigh my rats fairly regularly with a small digital postal scale. I have heard you can use a digital food scale as well if you have one.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a small kitchen scale that I use. It was cheaper than a postal scale, weighs in pounds and grams, and can tare, so I can put a bowl/plate on the scale, tare it, and then put the rattie in the bowl, etc.


----------



## curlycue (May 22, 2007)

thank you for replying. Where can I get a kitchen scale or postal scale at?


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

ebay


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Or Walmart. Or nutrition stores . They're not hard to find and they're cheap to buy. I'd go nuts if I didn't have mine!


----------



## curlycue (May 22, 2007)

Thank you for your replies I believe I will get within the next couple of day's so that I can keep track on how much my babies weigh/mommy rat too.


----------

